# At your own convenience"



## Senordineroman

Is this correct, or am I just translating as I think in English?  

"Regresamela a su propia conveniencia"


----------



## Lucy 2

Devuélvemela cuando te venga bien. (To return something to its owner, we use the verb "devolver". "Regresar" is to return home, for example.

But please wait for the natives to confirm!


----------



## srsh

Yo diría "regrésamela/devuélvemela cuando ya no la necesites".

Saludos!


----------



## Senordineroman

Lucy 2 said:
			
		

> Devuélvemela cuando te venga bien. (To return something to its owner, we use the verb "devolver". "Regresar" is to return home, for example.
> 
> But please wait for the natives to confirm!


 
I know what you mean, Lucy2; and I usually use it.  This letter I'm writing is to a Mexican audience; immigrants in the United States.  And they often use "regresar algo" instead of "devolver".  In fact, I rarely hear devolver.  Yes, I agree it's a misuse.


----------



## Lucy 2

Yes, Chris. There seems to be different usage in Latin America. In Spain, we always use "devolver" in this sense.
Lucy 2


----------



## MarkLondres

in terms of "at your convenience" would it not be correct to use "cuando le convenga"

M


----------



## Lucy 2

Sounds Ok to me, Mark, although more formal. Any natives out there to confirm????


----------



## Laia

Lucy 2 said:
			
		

> Sounds Ok to me, Mark, although more formal. Any natives out there to confirm????


 
I agree with everything you have said, Lucy2.


----------



## Lucy 2

Thanks, Laia


----------



## ampurdan

Is not "at your own convenience" rather formal in English?


----------



## Lucy 2

A little. Perhaps a more informal tone would be: "Give it back to me whenever you want/whenever it suits you/when you've finished with it. There's no rush".

"At your own convenience" is nice and polite!!


----------



## ampurdan

Thanks Lucy. But, I mean: would you say to a friend of yours in an informal situation: "give it back to me at your own convenience" without causing them to laugh? Or would it sound normal to them?


----------



## MarkLondres

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Thanks Lucy. But, I mean: would you say to a friend of yours in an informal situation: "give it back to me at your own convenience" without causing them to laugh? Or would it sound normal to them?


 
Yes I would say that to my friends, they would perhaps smile because it costs nothing to be polite, but they certainly would not find it funny or laugh. It is something you may well hear in everyday usuage between educated people that are polite to their friends.

M


----------



## ampurdan

Thank you both. Then I would say "Devuélvemela cuando puedas/cuando te vaya bien".


----------



## Lucy 2

I agree, Mark. My father used to use it quite often - just being polite.


----------



## ampurdan

I'm afraid I made myself misunderstood with my question. I wasn't suggesting that "at your own convenience" should cause laugh because of what it means (which is nice and polite) but the way it is said. I was just thinking in its equivalent in Spanish "a su convenciencia", which is highly formal. You will only find it written in business or legal mail. So, if you say to a friend: "a tu conveniencia", it will sound very odd to them. Of course it is nice and polite to say something like "cuando puedas/cuando te vaya bien".


----------



## Aserolf

Hola Chris Cashman, Soy mexicana y la verdad que me quede perpleja con tu respuesta. ¿Estas diciendo que todos los mexicanos hacemos mal uso del verbo devolver/regresar? Siempre he creido que uso los verbos correctamente y decir que todos hablamos mal es generalizar. Muchas palabras que se usan en el español de España, aunque sean correctas no las usamos en America Latina y viceversa, pero eso no quiere decir que sean incorrectas. Aqui tienes un enlace si quieres saber lo que opina otra persona "mexicana" con respecto a tu duda: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=27357

asm http://forum.wordreference.com/images/statusicon/user_offline.gif vbmenu_register("postmenu_201673", true); 
Senior Member
Registrado: marzo-2005
Location: Kentucky, USA
Native of: Mexico, Spanish
Edad: 44
Posts: 1.120 


http://forum.wordreference.com/images/icons/icon1.gif *Re: volver, devolver, regresar* 
Devolver (as to return) es cuando el objeto que recibe la accion es diferente al sujeto (no necesariamente persona vs objeto) La oracion: Los padres adoptivos devovieron al bebe es correcta, lo que se devuelve es el bebe.

VOlver (as to return) es cuando el sujeto es quien recibe la accion. Ellos volvieron a Europa es valida, y fueron ellos los que "volvieron"

Regresar es similar a volver en el significado, pero en este caso el foco esta en el lugar de origen o el mas importante (al menos en la oracion). Yo regreso a Mexico, quiere decir que mi lugar original es Mexico, o que yo, despues de mucho tiempo, estoy otra vez ahi.
Podemos decir que el Papa fue una vez a Mexico y "regreso varias veces".


En muchas ocasiones estos verbos son intercambiables, en este diciembre viajare a mi pais despues de mucho tiempo, puedo decir que vuelvo a Mexico, o que regreso a Mexico, los dos son validos, pero en el segundo hago el enfasis en que el lugar "importante/original" es ese.



Quote:
Originalmente publicado por *kennytimes2*
_Cúales son las diferencías entre estas palabras? Creo que “devolver” es sólo para objetos, y “volver” para personas. Tengo razón? Cúando se usa “regresar” y cúando “volver?_​


----------



## Senordineroman

Hola Aserolf.  

Lamentablemente, si creo que _muchos _mexicanos - Ok, tal vez no son todos!! - hacen mal uso de "regresar/devolver".  Pero el enlace que adjuntaste con este mensaje si esta de acuerdo con lo que yo dije.  Tu amigo dijo que "regresar" es identico a "volver" en el sentido de que uno (el sujeto, o el "actor") es el que sale, parte, etc.  Pero "devolver" se difiere de estos -- yo puedo "devolver" un libro, una pelicula.  Generalmente, no "regresamos" estas cosas.  Las "devolvemos."  

Lo que estoy diciendo es que yo he notado que entre los mexicanos en los EEUU, se suele usar "regresar" en lugar de "devolver".  Pero yo creo que tienen dos significados diferentes.  Evidentemente, muchas personas que respondieron en este hilo estaban de acuerdo.  





			
				Aserolf said:
			
		

> Hola Chris Cashman, Soy mexicana y la verdad que me quede perpleja con tu respuesta. ¿Estas diciendo que todos los mexicanos hacemos mal uso del verbo devolver/regresar? Siempre he creido que uso los verbos correctamente y decir que todos hablamos mal es generalizar. Muchas palabras que se usan en el español de España, aunque sean correctas no las usamos en America Latina y viceversa, pero eso no quiere decir que sean incorrectas. Aqui tienes un enlace si quieres saber lo que opina otra persona "mexicana" con respecto a tu duda:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=27357
> 
> asm http://forum.wordreference.com/images/statusicon/user_offline.gif vbmenu_register("postmenu_201673", true);
> Senior Member
> Registrado: marzo-2005
> Location: Kentucky, USA
> Native of: Mexico, Spanish
> Edad: 44
> Posts: 1.120
> 
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/images/icons/icon1.gif *Re: volver, devolver, regresar*
> Devolver (as to return) es cuando el objeto que recibe la accion es diferente al sujeto (no necesariamente persona vs objeto) La oracion: Los padres adoptivos devovieron al bebe es correcta, lo que se devuelve es el bebe.
> 
> VOlver (as to return) es cuando el sujeto es quien recibe la accion. Ellos volvieron a Europa es valida, y fueron ellos los que "volvieron"
> 
> Regresar es similar a volver en el significado, pero en este caso el foco esta en el lugar de origen o el mas importante (al menos en la oracion). Yo regreso a Mexico, quiere decir que mi lugar original es Mexico, o que yo, despues de mucho tiempo, estoy otra vez ahi.
> Podemos decir que el Papa fue una vez a Mexico y "regreso varias veces".
> 
> 
> En muchas ocasiones estos verbos son intercambiables, en este diciembre viajare a mi pais despues de mucho tiempo, puedo decir que vuelvo a Mexico, o que regreso a Mexico, los dos son validos, pero en el segundo hago el enfasis en que el lugar "importante/original" es ese.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originalmente publicado por *kennytimes2*
> _Cúales son las diferencías entre estas palabras? Creo que “devolver” es sólo para objetos, y “volver” para personas. Tengo razón? Cúando se usa “regresar” y cúando “volver?_
> ​


----------



## Aserolf

Hola ChrisCashman, Que bueno que lo notaste!!! Ese era precisamente el punto, que te dieras cuenta que otra persona mexicana pudo diferenciar entre estos verbos, lo cual significa que hace uso correcto de ellos. Si tu dices que el enlace de mi amigo concuerda con lo que tu dijiste entre la diferencia de estos verbos, quiere decir que NO todos los mexicanos que vivimos en los E.U. hablamos mal. 
Una pregunta, ¿de casualidad no eres de descendencia espanola? Solo curiosidad.
Saludos


----------



## aurilla

*"A su conveniencia/mejor conveniencia".*


----------



## NauS

"Devuélvamela cuando le sea posible" is also polite and it is more usual, at least in Spain.


----------



## Senordineroman

Aserolf, Saludos.  Ahora entiendo lo que quieres decir.  Tengo dos razones por cuales yo hice esta pregunta: 
1.  En estos 6 anos que he vivido entre hispanos aqui en Chicago (donde los mexicanos constituyen el grupo latinoamericano mas nutrido en esta ciudad), nunca he escuchado "devolver" en el habla.  Por eso....
2.  ....queria preguntar si "regresar" ya ha llegado a ser usado libremente en lugar de "devolver".  Mi profesora de la linguistica espanola (Univ of Ill, Chicago) propone que cuando un grupo linguistico empieza a usar una palabra con un cierto significado, no podemos decir que es "mal" o que lo estan usando equivocadamente.  Ella no diria que decir "regresar" por "devolver" es malo. 

Estoy tratando de llegar a una opinion acerca del "purismo", y hasta que punto podemos llegar sin cruzar la raya.  

Gracias por su ayuda y consejos!  

No, no soy de descendencia espanola!!  Soy gringo.    Well, I guess espanoles are kind of too.  In a way.


----------



## Maruja14

Creo que la diferencia entre regresar y devolver está sólo en el uso. En España, todos decimos: "Volvió anoche tarde" (es raro oir "Regresó anoche tarde", aunque para nosotros tiene el mismo sentido, suena un poco 'cursi').
Nunca decimos "Regresó el libro" si no "Devolvió el libro", pero no es en absoluto incorrecto.
Aquí la definición del RAE:

*regresar**.*(De _regreso_).*1.* tr._ Am._ Devolver o restituir algo a su poseedor. _Regresar un libro._*2.* intr. Volver al lugar de donde se partió. En América, u. c. prnl.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

_Fijaros: La primera definición que dá para "regresar" es precisamente "devolver". Nadie puede decir que sea incorrecto. Otra cosa es que en España no lo usemos casi nunca._


----------



## Aliyaah

Estoy de acuerdo que muchas veces en español, como en inglés y Francés los contextos varían según el uso en cada país.  

Otra aportación:

En República Dominicana, también se habla de:

"*Llegó* tarde anoche" en vez de "volvió tarde anoche". Y por decir regresar o retornar a algún lugar decimos: "Volver para atrás" o "Vengo en un rato para atrás" Esto es muy coloquial, por supuesto.


----------



## Maruja14

"Llegó tarde anoche" también es normal en España. 

La única diferencia que hay es que "llegar tarde" puede ser a cualquier sitio: a una cena, a una reunión, a casa. 

Y "volver" suele ser a casa, o a tu ciudad, es decir al sitio en el que vives.

Venir para atrás o volver para atrás creo que en España no se usa nunca, al menos yo no lo he oído.


----------



## mustang2

Cuando lo considere oportuno
Cuando lo considere conveniente

Cuando lo crea oportuno
Cuando lo crea conveniente

Cuando lo estime oportuno
Cuando lo estime conveniente

Cuando le venga bien (informal)
Cuando le parezca bien (informal)


----------



## Aserolf

Gracias Maruja14, Esto apoya mi punto de vista. El que ciertas regiones hagan un mayor uso de ciertos verbos, no quiere decir que esten equivocados. Aqui esta definicion claramente especifica que el verbo _regresar, _tiene dos siginificados. Por lo menos en America Latina.

Saludos ChrisCashman!!! Y te felicito escribes muy bien el espanol, digo, para ser "gringo" 



			
				Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Creo que la diferencia entre regresar y devolver está sólo en el uso. En España, todos decimos: "Volvió anoche tarde" (es raro oir "Regresó anoche tarde", aunque para nosotros tiene el mismo sentido, suena un poco 'cursi').
> Nunca decimos "Regresó el libro" si no "Devolvió el libro", pero no es en absoluto incorrecto.
> Aquí la definición del RAE:
> 
> *regresar**.*(De _regreso_).*1.* tr._ Am._ Devolver o restituir algo a su poseedor. _Regresar un libro._*2.* intr. Volver al lugar de donde se partió. En América, u. c. prnl.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> _Fijaros: La primera definición que dá para "regresar" es precisamente "devolver". Nadie puede decir que sea incorrecto. Otra cosa es que en España no lo usemos casi nunca._


----------



## tatis

ChrisCashman said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, Lucy2; and I usually use it. This letter I'm writing is to a Mexican audience; immigrants in the United States. And they often use "regresar algo" instead of "devolver". In fact, I rarely hear devolver. Yes, I agree it's a misuse.


 
I am Mexican too and, unlike Aserolf, I do agree that many of us (you are right, not all) make incorrect uses of certain words, and this indeed is one of them. However, be not afraid of using the correct one, in this case definitely "devolver". I garantee you that you will not have a problem.

Is like using "aseguranza".  Yes, many use it, or missuse it, but if you use "seguro médico" I assure you that you will be understood.


----------



## tatis

ChrisCashman said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, Lucy2; and I usually use it. This letter I'm writing is to a Mexican audience; immigrants in the United States. And they often use "regresar algo" instead of "devolver". In fact, I rarely hear devolver. Yes, I agree it's a misuse.


 
tatisQuote:
Originalmente publicado por *ChrisCashman*
_I know what you mean, Lucy2; and I usually use it. This letter I'm writing is to a Mexican audience; immigrants in the United States. And they often use "regresar algo" instead of "devolver". In fact, I rarely hear devolver. Yes, I agree it's a misuse._


I am Mexican too and, unlike Aserolf, I do agree that many of us (you are right, not all) make incorrect uses of certain words, and this indeed is one of them. However, be not afraid of using the correct one, in this case definitely "devolver". I garantee you that you will not have a problem.

Is like using "aseguranza". Yes, many use it, or missuse it, but if you use "seguro médico" I assure you that you will be understood.


----------



## Ugarces

ChrisCashman said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, Lucy2; and I usually use it. This letter I'm writing is to a Mexican audience; immigrants in the United States. And they often use "regresar algo" instead of "devolver". In fact, I rarely hear devolver. Yes, I agree it's a misuse.


 

Hola Chris,
Soy nativa mexicana, viviendo en México y creo poderte ayudar 

Si estas escribiendo una carta a las autoridades mexicanas, debe de ser "demasiado polite", por lo tanto, te sugeriria que dijeras: "Les agradecería que me (nos) devolvieran (lo que sea que quieras, carta, escrito, etc.) a su entera satisfacción, lo más pronto posible"


----------



## Aserolf

Hola Tatis:
El caso aqui es que la palabra *regresar* tiene dos significados, y el hecho de que uses otro termino que en otros lugares no es tan usual, no quiere decir que estes equivocado.
A diferencia de la palabra que usas en tu ejemplo: *aseguranza*, este termino si es totalmente equivocado porque la palabra en si, ni siquiera existe.
Yo nunca escribiria _aseguranza_ refiriendome a un _seguro medico_.

A esto es a lo que me refiero (RAE):
*http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/regresar*




			
				tatis said:
			
		

> I am Mexican too and, unlike Aserolf, I do agree that many of us (you are right, not all) make incorrect uses of certain words, and this indeed is one of them. However, be not afraid of using the correct one, in this case definitely "devolver". I garantee you that you will not have a problem.
> 
> Is like using "aseguranza". Yes, many use it, or missuse it, but if you use "seguro médico" I assure you that you will be understood.


​


----------



## tatis

ChrisCashman said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, Lucy2; and I usually use it. This letter I'm writing is to a Mexican audience; immigrants in the United States. And they often use "regresar algo" instead of "devolver". In fact, I rarely hear devolver. Yes, I agree it's a misuse.



Hola.  También soy mexicana.  
ChrisCashman:  Tienes razón en considerar el uso de "regresar" para el formulario, sin embargo, te puedo asegurar que todo mexicano que lea "devolver" sabrá de qué se trata.  As you said "they often" use it.  Nací y crecí en México;  usamos ambos términos indistintamente. 

Una vez leídas las aportaciones de los foreros, y después de haber consultado los diccionarios, yo optaría por usar "devolver" por ser un térrmino de aceptación general.

 Encontré lo siguiente, por si te sirve.  Creo que "regresar" en ese contexto, y para quienes va dirigido, no es necesariamente equivocado (definición 1.)
*regresar**.*
 (De _regreso_).
* 1.* tr._ Am._ Devolver o restituir algo a su poseedor. _Regresar un libro._
* 2.* intr. Volver al lugar de donde se partió. En América, u. c. prnl. 

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados






_


----------



## Aserolf

Hola nuevamente Tatis,
Yo tambien, naci, creci y estudie en Mexico. Si no me equivoco, tu habias dicho que la palabra regresar era un termino mal utilizado:



> _"I am Mexican too and, unlike Aserolf, I do agree that many of us (you are right, not all) make incorrect uses of certain words, and this indeed is one of them."
> _


_

Ojala hubieras primero consultado el diccionario, para que las definiciones que encontraste se las hubieras hecho llegar a ChrisCashman antes de que *Maruja14 *lo hiciera.
_​


----------



## Senordineroman

Wow, !mire cuan feroz discusion he causado aqui entre los usuarios de WR!  Pero gracias por los comentarios tan positivos, Aserwolf!  Espero que todo esto no te haya dejado ahogando en un caldo de amargura...por causa de mi, por supuesto!  

A fin de cuentas, amigos, yo creo que fundamentalmente, esto se trata de lo "purista" que uno es con respeto a sus opiniones del uso de un idioma.  

Algunos ven las lenguas como seres vivos que crecen, desarollan, cambian, etc.  Y a lo largo del tiempo, las palabras abarcan nuevas definiciones y son enteramente aceptadas asi.  Ocurre casi desapercibido por todos -- menos los que gustan de los temas mas candentes de la vida como las transformaciones linguisticas que sufre un idioma!!  

Pero hay otros que consideran los idiomas mas firmes y rigidos, que hay que mantener un idioma intacto y evitar los cambios involuntarios...que la "pureza" de una lengua debe de mantenerse.  RAE constituye un ejemplo asi.  

I'm still not sure where I fall along this spectrum (can someone translate THAT sentence into perfectly intelligible Spanish?).  

Parece que "regresar (un libro)" es una evidencia de los efectos que el ingles en los EEUU ha dejado sobre el espanol.  Otro ejemplo - "correr para presidente" (to run for president), "hacer dinero" (to make money), etc.  Estos me suenan horribles, pero paulatinamente estos 'spanglishismos' van abordandose al lexico castellano.  Algunos dan el visto bueno, otros dan un thumbs down.  

Creo que es lo mismo con "regresar/devolver".


----------



## Maruja14

En España "correr para presidente" no lo decimos nunca. Quizá, hablando de vuestras elecciones en USA, principalmente, los medios de comunicación usan mucho "la carrera presidencial", "la carrera electoral".

"Hacer dinero", no sé si está o no aceptada por la RAE, pero se usa continuamente.

Respecto a la frase que quieres traducir, ni idea, chico. Si me explicas (que veo que tu español es perfecto) que quiere decir, tal vez se me ocurra alguna aproximación.


----------



## ampurdan

Chris:

"I'm not sure where I fall along this spectrum".

"No estoy seguro de dónde ubicarme en el espectro (de posibilidades)".
Puedes cambiar "espectro" por "gama" o por "abanico".

Neither do I.


----------

